# gooseneck hitch in a dump bed?



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a chevy kodiak 4500. I was wondering if anyone has or knows if you can install either, a low sided dump bed and have a gooseneck installed under the bed. The hitch ball would have to be removable so the dump bed could be used when i'm not hauling. Option 2 use the regular pickup bed that Monroe Equip. has and add a dump kit to it after a remove able ball gooseneck hitch is installed. Any suggestions?

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=2050853&GUID=C2DAB93BBF974BBA8B5D3D79E4E1C1D2

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=2055161&GUID=C2DAB93BBF974BBA8B5D3D79E4E1C1D2


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a ford f550 4x4 regular cab. Its a flat bed with rack sides for dump, it has a hidden gooseneck hitch under a little door. The ruck can be a flatbed, dump with the removable rack sides, small wood sides for holding tools and it can also be a chip box and leaf box when needed. I will never buy another regular dump again. I can get the name of the company that built our body with the hidden hitch and dump hoist. PM me for more info. Hope this helps


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you talked to the upfitters around you? I have a buddy with a 07 dodge 1 ton with an 11' stake body with a goose neck setup, same door deal. (Remember that you have to have the ball attached more or less directly to the frame) He got it from lucky's in Randolph, VT. Looks pretty stock. 

I think that you either need a special type of sissor hoist or a front mounted hoist, to provide the room for the goose neck ball.

-bz


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys. I've checked out a couple manufactures of flat bed dumps online and contacted them. I'll hopefully know by monday or tuesday if they want to try it.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

here is what i found so far. The only problem is no one really wants to try to install it..

http://www.truckcraft.com/imageDetail.asp?id=109


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks about like the one that my buddy has. like i said, i've seen one that lucky's trailer sales put on, www.luckystrailers.com


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks! That'll work


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

It really is a fairly simple install. Just make sure its tied into the frame rails. We do them all the time.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is what i have so far: Kodiak 4500 with a truck with a Truckcraft Alum. 9'ft bed already installed with a gooseneck hitch it would cost $3,000(can only hold and lift 4,000lbs) to convert it to an electric over hydraulic lift. 

Option 2 is a 12' Knapheide flat bed steel floor with gooseneck hitch and with electric over hydraulic lift $7,500. lift capacaity of 12,000lbs, can purchase rear door and sides for hauling $1,500 no warranty, 

Or I could go with Crysteel 14' contractor dump body with fold down sides gooseneck hitch, 5year warranty, clear coated, and tarp with D-rings $6,000.

I


----------

